# How good will Bibby be next season?!



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

How good will Mike Bibby be next season? Was this years playoffs luck? What will he average? We he be the second option now? Can he continue to torch pg's? How much money does he deserve? Personally I think he will only average about 14 ppg next year. Tell me your thoughts...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

He will be better then avarage, the guy stepped in when his team needed him, when Peja was injured, when Christie started to miss wide open lay ups, when Vlade was being fouled out in every game, and when Webber was scared to take a shot. He wasn't the number two overall pick for no reason.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

16 ppg 
6 apg


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

He will be an above average player but he wont be a great player. I can see him score around 16-20ppg and 5 assists

Numbers of a good player not a great player. Bibby however will be their go to player in the clutch though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

PROJECTED STATS
17PPG, 7APG, 2SPG


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

16.3 ppg, 5.0 apg, 1.2 spg, 3.4 rpg, 0.3 bpg, 37.1%FG, 82.8%FT, 35.5%3pt


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Who cares about the regular season? He'll probably get like 14 and 5 in the regular season and the Kings will win 60+ games. Then in the postseason, he will up it to 20 and 6....


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

i think that he is already one of the top 5 pg's in the league. but i know that there are a lot of people that don't. i think if not after this year in two years everyone is gonna have him on their lists. 
i think he'll average around 15 and 4 and then 20 and 6 in the postseason.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Since the kings have alot of players on that team that can score I'm not quite sure of how much ppg hell average because Webber and Peja will both average 22+, and vlade and christie should score average 10-13 ppg, but bibby will get his shots, in the regular season he may be a more traditional point guard because most teams in the NBA cant beat them but in big games against rivals (lakers, spurs, mavs etc) I expect his game to step up because hes proven to be a big game player.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Reg season 14/6
playoffs 17/8


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

Is it me or does someone else feel the same... Regular Season don't count if you can make it to the playoffs. Bibby plays when he's under pressure. I don't care about his 14ppg but rather his 22ppg during the Playoffs and WHEN IT COUNTS. Unfortunately, that's more then I can say for Webber whom disappointed me all so many times.


----------



## couchtomato (Aug 14, 2002)

Kyakko, I totally agree with you. Reps are definitely made in the playoffs and this was Mike Bibby's year. I think he gained a new confidence that will carry over into next year. His fearlessness coupled with the near paralysis that overtook the rest of the Kings made his breakout all the more compelling. He now has the Kings management between a rock and a rock. I would say that even with his impressive performance he's not a MAX player. But his clutchness surely makes him more important than any other King so they MUST sign him. I think all of his regular season numbers will go up, especially points per game.


----------

